# God my CDs



## KristinChrist (Oct 2, 2001)

God my CDs in yesterday. Wow, Mike has a very relaxing voice. I've really enjoyed it so far. Wish me luck, and please keep my in your prayers!!!


----------



## KristinChrist (Oct 2, 2001)

Correction...GOT my CDs yesterday... not God my CD's... I even wrote it twice. I guess that's good, means I have him on my brain...


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

KristinChrist . glad you got them and are enjoying them so far. A little slip there I see.







Enjoy and let us know how your doing as you progress. Read up on things so you know and understand how its working as much as possible as that can and will help. We will help if you need anything. Just relax let go and enjoy.


----------



## Michael Mahoney (Oct 11, 2001)

Hi,Enjoy your journeyBest RegardsMike


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Congratulations, Kristin! You'll have to keep us posted as you go along how you are doing with them.







JeanG


----------

